# Can i put them in a ferret cage?



## brownec_870 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got two medium fawn and i have them in a cage from petsmart. its a three level kinda thing but i dont like it. can i get a ferret cage. they seem more than big enough but im worried bout the space between the bars is too big for them.

http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3761137t400.jpg

its similar to this but flat metal bottom and no little wheel things. i want sumthin like this:

http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3765018t400.jpg


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

The one on the bottom is similar to a Ferret Nation (or is it? I dunno) and they are very popular in the rat world. Many people use them, and I'd have one if I had enough to buy one (and more rats for that matter)My two girls are in a Super Pet ferret cage right now, and the bar spacing is a big too big for them. I just covered it with hardware cloth (look in the fencing section at the hardware store).
Some people have to cover their Ferret Nation cages as well, and if I had one I know I would just in case.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, that ferret cage looks great!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Your top one looks like a hamster cage, but without knowing the dimesions it's hard to know... And don't worry about what the pet store people told you would be fine, they're usually too far on the small side. 

The bottom one looks like the "smaller knockoff" (as I call it, not to diss on it at all)Ferret nation to me. I've heard good things about that cage, and I've heard bad things about it. Good is that it's easy to clean, easy to decorate, and big! Bad is that it's pretty flimsy. If you have the money, then you could look into a REAL Ferret Nation, they're a real favorite here. (Ferret.com website). But then you might find yourself needing more rats to fill up that size of a cage... 

In general, ferret cages are great because they're big and roomy, but you usually have to cover the whole thing with hardware cloth or the like, because the bar spacing is too big.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

The first cage looks awful small to me, out of the two Iâ€™d go with the Feisty Ferret cage. They seem nice, a little smaller than a Ferret Nation with slightly smaller bar spacing (though for females you may still have to cover it with hardware cloth.) 

If you check out the ferret.com site that was posted above and compare prices you can get a FN 141 for less than a FF or a FN 142 for about the same price or slightly more. 

FN 141 @ ferret.com- $112
FN 142 @ ferret.com- $154
vs.
FF @ ferret depot.com- $123
FF @ drfostersmith.com- $149

All in all, if youâ€™re going to go for a ferret cage I think you might as well go all out and get the FN, I think you (and your ratties) would be happier with it. :wink:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Don't forget that you can get only the Add-On and just put it on a table top for only $75! It's the same thing without the legs, really.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my girls all live in a large ferret cage, and none of them have tried to get through the bars, even spazz, who could definitely fit. depending on the size of your rats depends on which cage is best. personally, i would go the ferret cage, so much more room... for when you get ggmr disease, haha!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Don't forget that you can get only the Add-On and just put it on a table top for only $75! It's the same thing without the legs, really.


But the add-on doesn't have a roof.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the roof would be the floor on the table. at least that's my guess


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

twitch said:


> the roof would be the floor on the table. at least that's my guess


I thought the add on section came with the walls, a ladder, and the section with the hole for the ladder.

Either I'm all confuzzled (again! :lol: ) or one of the sections is gonna have a hole in it! :lol:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

My understanding is that the bottom has the hole, and there is a roof... But if you just put it on a table top and cover the bottom with fabric, then it's no big thing to have a hole in the bottom... 

Or I'm the confused one, and there is no roof, and this idea wouldn't actually work...


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It's gotta have a roof. Or some bars or something. I mean, if the 142 is essentially the 141 plus the add on, then it would have a roof and a pan on the bottom with a hole in it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

No, the add-on (143) is really only if you have the cage and want to... *grin* add-on. It doesn't have a roof, because they expect you to use the roof you already have. You'd take the roof off the current cage, put the add-on on top, and then add the roof back.

The 141 is what you'd want for a single level. You don't have to put the wheels/shelf on (either the 141 or 142).


----------

